
Ask HN: Which open source projects are tackling social problems out there? - gpestana
Do you know any open source projects that aim to solve any of the most important social challenges of our days - poverty, water access, immigration issues,  endangered species monitoring and control, etc..?<p>Or has software&#x2F;open source development been completely detached and uninterested with these kind of problems?
======
vortico
Tor, software for mesh networks, tunneling hacks, and encryption packages
serve to fight control and privacy invasion. For example, Facebook Tunnel
([https://github.com/matiasinsaurralde/facebook-
tunnel](https://github.com/matiasinsaurralde/facebook-tunnel)) hopefully
should never actually be used, but it serves as a statement for network
neutrality.

------
gpestana
1) Medic Doctor:

[http://medicmobile.org/](http://medicmobile.org/)
[https://github.com/medic](https://github.com/medic)

